# Mk2 gearbox oil change



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi can anyone tell if it's possible to change the gearbox oil in my manual 2.0 tfsi gearbox or is it a sealed unit thanks any help appreciated


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

its filled for life but i change my gearbox oil. On the front of the box will be an Hex bolt. under it will be the drain. just do it on a very level surface as you fill it till it dribbles out the fill hole. wear gloves as gear oil stinks. the bummer on a TT is that the undertray needs to come off. Although its a good excuse to have a good look under and a grease up while its off.


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ok thanks for the info, I would like to change it its 8 years old,is it obvious where you fill it back up from,and do you know what oil they take,thanks again


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

Its pretty easy the drain is right under it. The oil is basically gearbox oil, halfords synthetic is ok it will say Ep 75/90 (extreme pressure) comes in 1ltr and has the plastic tube in the bottle. You sort of squeeze it in. I get a long 10mm pipe and do it from above. You will know if you have the right drain as ep oil smells like baby vomit!
You will use about 2.7ltr


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks mate your a massive help!


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

You need a 10 mm hex key to unscrew the drain plug (red) and fill plug (green).










The capacity is 2.3 l, at least for the JLZ gearbox which is the one I have.


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ok mate thanks are u also using the same oil as above


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

No mate, I use Castrol Syntrans V FE 75W-80


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ok mate not done the job yet just want to make i use the right stuff


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

I can't comment on the quality of the Halfords oil as I'm in Denmark. Here you can also buy cheap oil (which I guess Halfords is?), but often it's possible to buy oil from reputable companies online, at a good price. I feel most comfortable getting that oil ;-)
I just changed the gearbox oil and probably that will be the only time I'll ever do that on the TT. I didn't have any issues with the gearbox, it was just to make sure everything is okay


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Changing the gearbox oil is a good plan. Shifting will go smoother which can only mean that the cogs will have less resistance too. I'd like to advise to use original VAG gearbox oil. Gearboxes with their synchromeshes and fine tolerances... something you don't want to run any risks with. And it's not like the original oil costs a fortune. Also beware you get the correct sealing rings. Audi used the wrong ring on mine first, resulting in a leak. So mine was changed again 6 months later :lol:


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ok guys thanks i think ill get my oil from audi,im stuck between using 75/80 and 75/90 wasn't sure if audi would just say its a sealed unit and not know the correct grade to use


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Just looked it up:
On mine G052171A2 was used (that's a VAG part number). 2.3l. around 20 pounds per litre.


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

Apparently some models use the 12-spline bit instead of the hex.
Apply torque when tightening:
12-spline: 45Nm
Hex: 30Nm


----------

